# Next job, replacing the conservatory roof.



## martlewis (14 Jul 2007)

Just been reading this thread and Old posted some info about building regs. I need to replace the conservatory roof... it leaks!

The conservatory is double glazed on 3 sides floor to roof, and the ceiling is double wall acrylic of some sort. The roof makes it like a greenhouse. The plan is to ply over the existing roof and felt or shingle, then insulate and plasterboard the underside.

Would this effectregs, like making it a different sort of structure or do you think it will be okay?

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Dave S (14 Jul 2007)

It used to be the case that a conservatory had to have a transparent or translucent roof. Doing what you describe would make it an extension which would require planning permission as well as having to comply with building regs. 
I remember a few years back, on a diy group I used to frequent, someone did pretty much what you describe, was reported to the planning authorities and had to put in a retrospective planning application. The application was refused and he had the choice of pulling it down or turning it back into a conservatory.

I'd call you planning dept. first, tell them what you plan to do and see what they say.

Dave


----------



## martlewis (14 Jul 2007)

Cheers mate, I'll give them a call and see what they say then.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Jul 2007)

Can't remember the figure,but I'm sure there is a defined percentage of the structure that needs to be glass to count as a conservatory (80%?;90%?) to be exempt from PP.

Andrew


----------



## DomValente (15 Jul 2007)

Be interested to know what they say, as this is what I want to do

Dom


----------



## PowerTool (15 Jul 2007)

Found the figues I was looking for (thank you,Google :wink: ) :-



> Q 2. Do I need Building Regulation approval?
> 
> Generally speaking conservatories/sunrooms on residential property are exempted under Building Regulations. (England and Wales)
> 
> ...



From this site - so clear/translucent roof only,or planning permission required.

Andrew


----------



## DomValente (15 Jul 2007)

Thanks Andrew.

Dom


----------



## JFC (15 Jul 2007)

I would also make sure the rafters can take the weight , if it's only designed to hold plastic sheets it may not be strong enough for a proper roof .


----------



## lurker (16 Jul 2007)

The weight issue was the first thing I thought when reading this post.

I replaced the roof on mine a few years ago. Got the Sheet from a big mail order / internet company can't remember the name. Don't buy the rubbish the barns sell!!!

I got 4 (or is it 5?) wall stuff but it has a film in one of the layers that keep the roof coolish. Was good stuff at a good price. 3 or 4 years on it still looks good.


----------

